# RA1054 Compatibility with DWP611



## jayshahu (Jan 23, 2012)

I have the Bosch 1617 and the Dewalt DWP611 routers and I was looking at getting the RA1055 edge guide. Will the RA1054 work on the DWP611 as well?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello welcome to the forum,


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jay. It all depends on how far apart the holes are on the 611 router. It is possible that it might fit but I wouldn't count on it. The 611 is a smaller router than the ones the edge guide is meant to fit.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jay.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jay.


----------

